# Id this monitor



## Charliewaffles (Mar 19, 2013)

Wondering if any one can tell me is it Gould or flav?


----------



## phatty (Mar 19, 2013)

no pic


----------



## Charliewaffles (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry there is it up?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 19, 2013)

The lighting is woeful but one can see enough of the colours and pattern to confirm V. gouldii flavirufus.


----------



## Charliewaffles (Mar 19, 2013)

Hope this one is helps a bit more sorry for quality taken on iPad


----------



## Tristis (Mar 19, 2013)

not a good pic but looks like a V.gouldii to me. can you get a better pic?


----------



## Tristis (Mar 19, 2013)

100% gouldii not a flavi


----------



## Charliewaffles (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok thanks heaps but I must ask how can then be told apart for sure?


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 19, 2013)

Charliewaffles said:


> Ok thanks heaps but I must ask how can then be told apart for sure?


After you've looked at enough pictures and live specimens of them over many years, you can kind of just tell...


----------



## Bushman (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for providing a better pic Charlie. 
_Varanus gouldii flavirufus_ is paler and generally redder than the nominate subspecies.


----------



## Charliewaffles (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok cool thanks for everyone's advice much appreciated


----------



## Tristis (Mar 19, 2013)

head shape, body pattern/colour, stripes on the tail. lots of things.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry *Charlie*, my initial ID was wrong. Looking at the second photo it is blatantly obvious is not a flavirufus. I clearly need to steer away from attempting IDs based on poor photos (and when I am tired). 

Blue


----------

